# my controller is done



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks good Hackster! But I really wish someone would come up with a good AC drive for a motor larger than a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

ElectriCar said:


> Looks good Hackster! But I really wish someone would come up with a good AC drive for a motor larger than a vacuum cleaner.


i use ac motor drives at my work, but i have no idea how to adapt one to a car, if it can even be done


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

My controller is done too. 










*Well done!* 

Sorry, when I read your title my old Cursit 1221b came to mind.  Yours looks much better.


----------



## 9852 (Jan 17, 2010)

EVfun said:


> My controller is done too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha i had a couple that looked like that too, hopfully the one that i built wont look like that, at least not for a while


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Bill... Are you ever going to return my calls, emails, messages, texts? Are you just going to steal my ideas/plans to use for yourself? Maybe if I contact you publicly you'll answer.


----------

